# Teclado y ratón usb inalámbricos

## ElOrens

Buenas.

	Tengo teclado y ratón usb inalámbricos, que comparten receptor de la marca Genius (concretamente, Wireless TwinTouch+).

	Los módulos para usb e irda están cargados:

		usbhid                 24932  -

		ohci_hcd               20968  -

		uhci_hcd               31636  -

		usbcore              111488  -

		ehci_hcd               28808  -

		irda                  133212  -

	Está habilitado el soporte Legacy en la Bios y todo lo necesario para que funcione este tipo de hardware sin driver.

	Está deshabilitado el soporte para ratón ps/2 en el kernel (gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.7-r11), y el módulo para ratón por  /dev/input/mice no permite seleccionarlo, apareciendo un "---" delante de la opción:

		-- Mouse interface

	En el archivo de configuración de x.org tengo lo siguiente:

#teclado

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

    Option          "XkbKeycodes"   "xfree86"

    Option          "XkbTypes"      "default"

    Option          "XkbCompat"     "default"

    Option          "XkbGeometry"   "pc"

    Option          "XkbSymbols"    "en_US(pc105)+es"

    Option          "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

#raton

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"  #rueda

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option  "Device" "/dev/input/mice"  #usb

EndSection

	Bueno, ahora al problema.

	Parece que tras cierto tiempo sin usar el ratón o teclado 

se desactivan, y el caso es que si vuelvo al kde por ejemplo después de dejarlo por la noche encendido, toco una tecla, pita y puedo seguir usando el ordenador (normalmente, a veces no). Pero si me pongo a ver una media hora la televisión (con tvtime), o uso xine, mplayer o totem para ver un avi, es imposible comunicarse con el sistema operativo y no queda más opción que el reset.

	El hardware está bien, ya que con driver en windows xp no pasa.

	Os agradecería cualquier sugerencia. 

	Me imagino que será cosa de soporte en el kernel 2.6, porque no puedo seleccionar algunas opciones que he visto para kernel 2.4 por este foro.

	Gracias por la atención.

----------

## pcmaster

Creo que el problema está en que tienes activado en la BIOS el soporte Legacy. Este soporte sirve para que la BIOS haga una emulación por software, para que "parezca" que el teclado y ratón son PS2, aunque realmente sean USB. De esta manera puedes usar el ratón y teclado USB con cualquier sistema operativo que no soporte de forma nativa USB (por ejemplo el antiguo MS-DOS). Si lo activas usando un S.O. que sí soporte USB puedes tener problemas, ya que puede ver los dos dispositivos (el real y el emulado) que se pueden "interferir" entre ellos.

Pero Linux ( ya en el kernel 2.4, y mejor todavía en el 2.6) SÍ que soporta USB, así que dicha emulación no te hace ninguna falta. para compilar el kernel con soporte de teclado y ratón USB debes compilar el soporte para HID.

En mi caso el dispositivo correcto es /dev/input/mice, y además de los módulos que tiene tu PC, el mío también carga el módulo usbhid.

La configuración que pones me parece correcta.

Comprueba también, en la BIOS, que tengas la administración de energía en modo USUARIO pero con todos los tiempos desactivados.

----------

## ElOrens

Gracias por la respuesta.

	Me he pasado por la Bios (Gigabyte 7vtxe, amibios) y de administración de energía para usuario no he encontrado nada, con lo que no he podido tocar nada de ese tema.

	Sobre lo del legacy... he intentado deshabilitarlo pero resulta imposible seleccionar con el teclado algo del menu de lilo 22.5.9, con lo que de la opción "all device" he pasado a ponerle "no mice" a ver si así crea menos conflictos.

	La configuración está igual que te comentaba, y a linux entra sin problemas ahora mismo con ambos periféricos, a ver si este fin de semana aguanta alguna película...

	Ahh, y tenía el usbhid que me comentabas ya como módulo, con lo que supongo que tampoco vendrá el problema por ahí.

	Mil gracias, si tengo suerte y aguanta ya lo comentaré.

----------

## pcmaster

Si el teclado y el ratón, tal y como los tienes, en las X van bien pero al rato se desactivan, prueba abrir una ventana de consola y teclear:

$ xset -dpms

$ xset s off

A mi me desactiva el salvapantallas y el dpms, uso XFree, no sé si el comando funcionará con XOrg.

Para más información sobre el comando xset, usa:

$ man xset

----------

## ElOrens

Sigue colgándose con avis, tras una media hora viendo el video.

Parece que poniendo como legacy sólo el teclado ya no se cuelga en ninguna otra situación.

He probado también lo último que me aconsejas y sigue igual.

Quizá la solución pase por conseguir que lilo no me obligue a tener legacy en la bios para el teclado.

A ver si alguien puede ayudarme. Gracias.

----------

## pcmaster

¿tienes un Athlon XP? ¿para qué procesador has compilado el kernel?

Yo tenía cuelgues aleatorios y los solucioné haciendo varios cambios en la configurarción del kernel, entre ellas, compilar para Pentium III y NO para Athlon XP, y deshabilitar el APM (dejé habilitado ACPI, al principio tenía los 2).

----------

## ElOrens

Sí, tengo un athlon xp, pero no tengo ningún cuelgue más que ese, que no es que sea estrictamente un cuelgue, sino que no puedo interactuar en esas condiciones.

	Lo del apm ya lo he probado, está con acpi sólo desde antes de usar este teclado.

	No sé, un día probaré a compilar casi con el .config por defecto de la rama 2.6, y poco más, y a ver si pasa lo mismo.

	A ver si también pongo mejor la configuración del lilo y hago que entre automático para no necesitar teclado, por si es lo del legacy del teclado todavía. Lo que me resulta raro es que lilo necesite legacy (será porque se carga antes de descomprimirse el kernel, supongo).

	Si descubro algo ya lo pondré por aquí, por si le puede valer a alguien más.

	Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has probado con un teclado y un ratón normales (con cable)? No vaya a ser que sea un problema de hardawre del receptor o algo así... 

Si tienes algún otro sistema operativo (Windows, etc) ¿te pasa lo mismo?

¿Qué placa base tiene tu PC?

----------

## ElOrens

Con el teclado de siempre, funciona.

	La placa madre es una gigabyte 7vtxe para athlon xp, chipset via 266A.

	Y llevo tiempo probando todo, y no creo que sea ningún problema de hard, incluso del teclado nuevo (puesto que con su driver en windows xp, esto no pasa).

	Yo creo que es algún tipo de desconexión, que en linux al no tener un driver residente, no lo gestiona bien.

	Gracias.

----------

## ElOrens

Probado cambio a grub y contador, para no necesitar teclado en la selección, y deshabilitando legacy en Bios y sigue el problema(Sin legacy entra a linux y tira todo, como comentaste).

	El tema tiene toda la pinta de ser alguna opción de kernel en el ahorro de energia, o algo así, que deshabilite el teclado y ratón, tras cierto rato viendo un video.

	Seguiremos probando a ver.

	Gracias por todo.

----------

## pcmaster

Si sólo te pasa viendo vídeos... ¿con qué programa los ves?

----------

## lunatc

 *ElOrens wrote:*   

> Buenas.
> 
> ....
> 
> 	Los módulos para usb e irda están cargados:
> ...

 

Lo que me parece raro es que tengas ohci y uhci cargados. Normalmente debería ser uno o el otro (tuve un problema con un portatil + hotplug cargando los dos+inestabilidades con el usb).

Prueba a hacer un lspci -v para ver cual de los dos es el que te corresponde y carga uno solo de ellos a ver.

Por probar

Salu2

----------

## ElOrens

Bueno.

    Después de unas merecidas vacaciones, una reinstalación completa de la Gentoo desde el cd de la 2004.2, después de quitar módulos y recompilar el kernel (quitar el ohci porque mi placa es via, quitar módulos e incluso el soporte para infrarrojos, compilar el kernel para 486 porque podía dar problema el tenerlo para athlon-xp)  unas dos docenas de veces, la cosa sigue igual.

     Algo sí he logrado:

     Tener una configuración del kernel que no cuelga el pc (la que autodetecta el cd de la Gentoo, por defecto).

     Claro, que al no pillar todo el hardware y modificarlo es cuando surge el problema.

      Os pongo las dos configuraciones, la que funciona pero no tira todo mi hardware, y la que considero más o menos definitiva, con la que tira todo, pero sigue el cuelgue de los videos.

      A ver si se os ocurre algo.

      Muchas gracias.

      Configuración que no cuelga los videos:

```

# 

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit 

# 

CONFIG_X86=y 

CONFIG_MMU=y 

CONFIG_UID16=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y 

 

# 

# Code maturity level options 

# 

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y 

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y 

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y 

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y 

 

# 

# General setup 

# 

CONFIG_SWAP=y 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y 

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set 

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y 

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set 

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y 

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y 

CONFIG_FUTEX=y 

CONFIG_EPOLL=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y 

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set 

 

# 

# Loadable module support 

# 

CONFIG_MODULES=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y 

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set 

CONFIG_KMOD=y 

 

# 

# Processor type and features 

# 

CONFIG_X86_PC=y 

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set 

# CONFIG_M386 is not set 

CONFIG_M486=y 

# CONFIG_M586 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set 

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set 

# CONFIG_M686 is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set 

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set 

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set 

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y 

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7 

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y 

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y 

CONFIG_X86_F00F_BUG=y 

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y 

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y 

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_ALIGNMENT_16=y 

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y 

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y 

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y 

# CONFIG_SMP is not set 

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set 

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y 

# CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC is not set 

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_I8K is not set 

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set 

 

# 

# Firmware Drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_EDD is not set 

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set 

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set 

CONFIG_MTRR=y 

# CONFIG_EFI is not set 

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set 

 

# 

# Power management options (ACPI, APM) 

# 

CONFIG_PM=y 

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set 

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set 

 

# 

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 

# 

CONFIG_ACPI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y 

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y 

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set 

 

# 

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support 

# 

CONFIG_APM=y 

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF is not set 

 

# 

# CPU Frequency scaling 

# 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_24_API is not set 

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y 

 

# 

# CPUFreq processor drivers 

# 

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y 

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set 

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=y 

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=y 

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y 

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=y 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y 

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI is not set 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=y 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=y 

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y 

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y 

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set 

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=y 

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=y 

 

# 

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) 

# 

CONFIG_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y 

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y 

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y 

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y 

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y 

CONFIG_ISA=y 

# CONFIG_EISA is not set 

# CONFIG_MCA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set 

 

# 

# PCMCIA/CardBus support 

# 

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_YENTA=y 

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y 

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set 

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set 

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y 

 

# 

# PCI Hotplug Support 

# 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set 

 

# 

# Executable file formats 

# 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y 

 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

 

# 

# Generic Driver Options 

# 

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m 

 

# 

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD) 

# 

# CONFIG_MTD is not set 

 

# 

# Parallel port support 

# 

CONFIG_PARPORT=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m 

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set 

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set 

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set 

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y 

 

# 

# Plug and Play support 

# 

CONFIG_PNP=y 

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set 

 

# 

# Protocols 

# 

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set 

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set 

 

# 

# Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set 

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y 

CONFIG_LBD=y 

 

# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

 

# 

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y 

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y 

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y 

 

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y 

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y 

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y 

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y 

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_FORCE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y 

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set 

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set 

 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y 

 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y 

 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

 

# 

# SCSI Transport Attributes 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set 

 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m 

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32 

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000 

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set 

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y 

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0 

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=15000 

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_BUILD_FIRMWARE is not set 

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE=y 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0 

CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=y 

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16 

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR53C400 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_IOMAPPED is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8 

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

 

# 

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set 

 

# 

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE) 

# 

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set 

 

# 

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) 

# 

CONFIG_MD=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=m 

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m 

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m 

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m 

CONFIG_MD_RAID5=m 

# CONFIG_MD_RAID6 is not set 

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m 

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set 

 

# 

# Fusion MPT device support 

# 

CONFIG_FUSION=m 

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=40 

CONFIG_FUSION_ISENSE=m 

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m 

 

# 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m 

 

# 

# Subsystem Options 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set 

 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

 

# 

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C 

# 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m 

 

# 

# Protocol Drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP=m 

CONFIG_IEEE1394_AMDTP=m 

 

# 

# I2O device support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2O is not set 

 

# 

# Networking support 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set 

 

# 

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set 

 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set 

# CONFIG_BT is not set 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

CONFIG_DUMMY=m 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

# CONFIG_TUN is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set 

 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y 

CONFIG_MII=m 

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set 

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y 

CONFIG_EL1=m 

CONFIG_EL2=m 

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m 

CONFIG_EL16=m 

CONFIG_EL3=m 

CONFIG_3C515=m 

CONFIG_VORTEX=m 

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m 

CONFIG_LANCE=m 

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y 

# CONFIG_WD80x3 is not set 

# CONFIG_ULTRA is not set 

# CONFIG_SMC9194 is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set 

 

# 

# Tulip family network device support 

# 

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y 

CONFIG_DE2104X=m 

CONFIG_TULIP=m 

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set 

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set 

# CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI is not set 

CONFIG_DE4X5=m 

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m 

CONFIG_DM9102=m 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRTULIP=m 

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set 

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set 

CONFIG_HP100=m 

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set 

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y 

CONFIG_PCNET32=m 

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m 

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set 

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set 

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set 

CONFIG_APRICOT=m 

CONFIG_B44=m 

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m 

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set 

CONFIG_DGRS=m 

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set 

CONFIG_E100=m 

# CONFIG_E100_NAPI is not set 

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set 

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m 

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m 

CONFIG_8139CP=m 

CONFIG_8139TOO=m 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set 

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set 

CONFIG_SIS900=m 

CONFIG_EPIC100=m 

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m 

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO is not set 

CONFIG_TLAN=m 

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set 

 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_ACENIC=m 

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

CONFIG_E1000=m 

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

CONFIG_R8169=m 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

CONFIG_TIGON3=m 

 

# 

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_IXGB=m 

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set 

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set 

 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y 

 

# 

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11) 

# 

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set 

CONFIG_ARLAN=m 

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN=m 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE=m 

 

# 

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set 

 

# 

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support 

# 

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set 

CONFIG_HERMES=m 

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m 

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m 

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m 

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set 

 

# 

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support 

# 

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m 

CONFIG_AIRO_CS=m 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set 

 

# 

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support 

# 

CONFIG_PRISM54=m 

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y 

 

# 

# PCMCIA network device support 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set 

 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

# CONFIG_WAN is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set 

CONFIG_PPP=m 

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

CONFIG_PPPOE=m 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set 

 

# 

# Telephony Support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set 

 

# 

# Input device support 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

 

# 

# Userland interfaces 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set 

 

# 

# Input I/O drivers 

# 

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x is not set 

CONFIG_SERIO=y 

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y 

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set 

 

# 

# Input Device Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y 

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set 

 

# 

# Character devices 

# 

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set 

 

# 

# Serial drivers 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set 

 

# 

# Non-8250 serial port support 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256 

CONFIG_PRINTER=m 

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set 

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set 

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set 

 

# 

# IPMI 

# 

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set 

 

# 

# Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set 

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y 

CONFIG_NVRAM=y 

CONFIG_RTC=y 

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set 

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set 

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set 

CONFIG_SONYPI=m 

 

# 

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver 

# 

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set 

CONFIG_AGP=m 

CONFIG_AGP_ALI=m 

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m 

CONFIG_AGP_AMD=m 

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=m 

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m 

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set 

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=m 

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=m 

CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS=m 

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m 

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set 

CONFIG_DRM=y 

CONFIG_DRM_TDFX=m 

CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA=m 

CONFIG_DRM_R128=m 

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m 

CONFIG_DRM_I810=m 

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m 

CONFIG_DRM_MGA=m 

CONFIG_DRM_SIS=m 

 

# 

# PCMCIA character devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set 

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set 

 

# 

# I2C support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2C is not set 

 

# 

# Misc devices 

# 

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set 

 

# 

# Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set 

 

# 

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices 

# 

# CONFIG_DVB is not set 

 

# 

# Graphics support 

# 

CONFIG_FB=y 

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y 

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y 

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set 

 

# 

# Console display driver support 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set 

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set 

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y 

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y 

 

# 

# Logo configuration 

# 

CONFIG_LOGO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y 

 

# 

# Bootsplash configuration 

# 

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y 

 

# 

# Speakup console speech 

# 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP=y 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTSA=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_ACNTPC=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_APOLLO=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_AUDPTR=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_BNS=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECTLK=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECEXT=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DECPC=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DTLK=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_KEYPC=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_LTLK=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SFTSYN=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_SPKOUT=m 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_TXPRT=m 

 

# 

# Enter the 3 to 6 character keyword from the list above, or none for no default synthesizer on boot up. 

# 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="n" 

 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=y 

 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

# 

CONFIG_SND=m 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m 

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m 

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y 

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

 

# 

# Generic devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m 

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set 

 

# 

# ISA devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set 

 

# 

# PCI devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m 

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m 

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set 

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m 

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set 

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m 

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m 

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set 

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m 

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m 

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set 

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m 

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m 

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m 

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m 

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m 

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set 

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m 

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m 

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set 

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m 

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set 

 

# 

# ALSA USB devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

 

# 

# PCMCIA devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VXP440 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set 

 

# 

# Open Sound System 

# 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set 

 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB=m 

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 

 

# 

# Miscellaneous USB options 

# 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

 

# 

# USB Host Controller Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set 

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m 

 

# 

# USB Device Class drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

 

# 

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID) 

# 

CONFIG_USB_HID=m 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set 

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y 

 

# 

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set 

 

# 

# USB Imaging devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set 

 

# 

# USB Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set 

 

# 

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support 

# 

 

# 

# USB Network adaptors 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

 

# 

# USB port drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set 

 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

 

# 

# USB Miscellaneous drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set 

 

# 

# USB Gadget Support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set 

 

# 

# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set 

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_JFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set 

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set 

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set 

 

# 

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y 

CONFIG_JOLIET=y 

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y 

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y 

 

# 

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m 

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m 

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m 

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set 

 

# 

# Pseudo filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y 

CONFIG_SYSFS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set 

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set 

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set 

CONFIG_RAMFS=y 

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set 

 

# 

# Miscellaneous filesystems 

# 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y 

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set 

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set 

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set 

 

# 

# Network File Systems 

# 

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set 

CONFIG_NFSD=y 

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set 

CONFIG_LOCKD=y 

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y 

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y 

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y 

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set 

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m 

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set 

CONFIG_CIFS=m 

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set 

 

# 

# Partition Types 

# 

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set 

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y 

 

# 

# Native Language Support 

# 

CONFIG_NLS=y 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1" 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set 

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set 

# CONFIG_NLS_UTF8 is not set 

 

# 

# Profiling support 

# 

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set 

 

# 

# Kernel hacking 

# 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set 

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y 

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set 

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set 

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set 

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y 

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y 

 

# 

# Security options 

# 

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set 

 

# 

# Cryptographic options 

# 

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=m 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=m 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set 

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=y 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set 

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set 

 

# 

# Library routines 

# 

CONFIG_CRC32=y 

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set 

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y 

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y 

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y 

CONFIG_X86_STD_RESOURCES=y 

CONFIG_PC=y

```

     La que coge todo mi hardware, pero mantiene el cuelgue:

[code:1:dae348e7dd]

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit 

# 

CONFIG_X86=y 

CONFIG_MMU=y 

CONFIG_UID16=y 

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y 

# 

# Code maturity level options 

# 

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y 

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y 

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y 

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y 

# 

# General setup 

# 

CONFIG_SWAP=y 

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y 

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set 

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set 

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y 

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set 

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14 

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y 

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y 

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set 

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y 

CONFIG_FUTEX=y 

CONFIG_EPOLL=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y 

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y 

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set 

# 

# Loadable module support 

# 

CONFIG_MODULES=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y 

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y 

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set 

CONFIG_KMOD=y 

# 

# Processor type and features 

# 

CONFIG_X86_PC=y 

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set 

# CONFIG_M386 is not set 

# CONFIG_M486 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586 is not set 

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set 

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set 

# CONFIG_M686 is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set 

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set 

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set 

CONFIG_MK7=y 

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set 

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set 

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set 

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set 

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set 

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y 

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y 

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6 

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y 

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y 

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y 

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y 

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y 

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y 

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y 

# CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC is not set 

# CONFIG_SMP is not set 

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y 

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y 

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y 

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y 

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_I8K is not set 

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set 

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m 

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m 

# 

# Firmware Drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_EDD is not set 

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set 

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set 

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set 

CONFIG_MTRR=y 

# CONFIG_EFI is not set 

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y 

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set 

# 

# Power management options (ACPI, APM) 

# 

CONFIG_PM=y 

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y 

CONFIG_PM_DISK=y 

CONFIG_PM_DISK_PARTITION="/dev/hda9" 

# 

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support 

# 

CONFIG_ACPI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y 

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set 

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y 

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y 

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set 

# 

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support 

# 

CONFIG_APM=y 

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_RTC_IS_GMT is not set 

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set 

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y 

# 

# CPU Frequency scaling 

# 

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set 

# 

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA) 

# 

CONFIG_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set 

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y 

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y 

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y 

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y 

# CONFIG_PCI_USE_VECTOR is not set 

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y 

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y 

# CONFIG_ISA is not set 

# CONFIG_MCA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set 

# 

# PCMCIA/CardBus support 

# 

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set 

# 

# PCI Hotplug Support 

# 

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set 

# 

# Executable file formats 

# 

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y 

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y 

# 

# Device Drivers 

# 

# 

# Generic Driver Options 

# 

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m 

# 

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD) 

# 

# CONFIG_MTD is not set 

# 

# Parallel port support 

# 

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set 

# 

# Plug and Play support 

# 

# 

# Block devices 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CARMEL is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=m 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192 

# CONFIG_LBD is not set 

# 

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support 

# 

CONFIG_IDE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y 

# 

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=m 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set 

CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL=y 

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y 

# 

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes 

# 

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y 

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y 

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y 

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set 

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set 

# 

# SCSI device support 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI=m 

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y 

# 

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM) 

# 

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=m 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set 

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set 

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m 

# 

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs 

# 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set 

# 

# SCSI Transport Attributes 

# 

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set 

# 

# SCSI low-level drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set 

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=m 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM) 

# 

# CONFIG_MD is not set 

# 

# Fusion MPT device support 

# 

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set 

# 

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support 

# 

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set 

# 

# I2O device support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2O is not set 

# 

# Networking support 

# 

CONFIG_NET=y 

# 

# Networking options 

# 

CONFIG_PACKET=y 

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set 

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set 

CONFIG_UNIX=y 

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set 

CONFIG_INET=y 

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y 

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set 

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set 

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set 

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set 

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set 

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set 

# 

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL) 

# 

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set 

# CONFIG_ATM is not set 

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set 

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set 

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set 

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set 

# CONFIG_IPX is not set 

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set 

# CONFIG_X25 is not set 

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set 

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set 

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FASTROUTE is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set 

# 

# QoS and/or fair queueing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set 

# 

# Network testing 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set 

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set 

CONFIG_IRDA=m 

# 

# IrDA protocols 

# 

# CONFIG_IRLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_IRNET is not set 

# CONFIG_IRCOMM is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_ULTRA is not set 

# 

# IrDA options 

# 

# CONFIG_IRDA_CACHE_LAST_LSAP is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_FAST_RR is not set 

# CONFIG_IRDA_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Infrared-port device drivers 

# 

# 

# SIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_IRTTY_SIR is not set 

# 

# Dongle support 

# 

# 

# Old SIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_IRPORT_SIR is not set 

# 

# Old Serial dongle support 

# 

# 

# FIR device drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_IRDA is not set 

# CONFIG_SIGMATEL_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_VLSI_FIR is not set 

# CONFIG_BT is not set 

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y 

CONFIG_DUMMY=m 

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set 

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set 

# CONFIG_TUN is not set 

# 

# ARCnet devices 

# 

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) 

# 

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y 

CONFIG_MII=m 

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set 

# 

# Tulip family network device support 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set 

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set 

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y 

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set 

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set 

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set 

# CONFIG_B44 is not set 

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set 

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set 

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set 

# CONFIG_E100 is not set 

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set 

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set 

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set 

CONFIG_8139CP=m 

CONFIG_8139TOO=m 

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y 

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y 

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set 

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set 

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set 

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set 

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set 

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set 

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set 

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set 

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set 

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set 

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set 

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set 

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set 

# 

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit) 

# 

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set 

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set 

# 

# Token Ring devices 

# 

# CONFIG_TR is not set 

# 

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) 

# 

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set 

# 

# Wan interfaces 

# 

# CONFIG_WAN is not set 

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set 

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set 

CONFIG_PPP=m 

# CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK is not set 

# CONFIG_PPP_FILTER is not set 

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m 

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m 

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m 

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m 

CONFIG_PPPOE=m 

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set 

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set 

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set 

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set 

# 

# ISDN subsystem 

# 

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set 

# 

# Telephony Support 

# 

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set 

# 

# Input device support 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT=y 

# 

# Userland interfaces 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y 

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=m 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y 

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set 

# 

# Input I/O drivers 

# 

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=m 

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=m 

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558=m 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_VORTEX is not set 

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set 

CONFIG_GAMEPORT_CS461x=m 

CONFIG_SERIO=y 

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y 

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set 

# 

# Input Device Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y 

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set 

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2 is not set 

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y 

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y 

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=m 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set 

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT=m 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set 

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDDLER is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDUMP is not set 

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set 

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y 

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m 

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set 

# 

# Character devices 

# 

CONFIG_VT=y 

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set 

# 

# Serial drivers 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set 

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4 

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set 

# 

# Non-8250 serial port support 

# 

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y 

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y 

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256 

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set 

# 

# IPMI 

# 

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set 

# 

# Watchdog Cards 

# 

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set 

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set 

CONFIG_NVRAM=m 

CONFIG_RTC=m 

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set 

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set 

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set 

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set 

# 

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver 

# 

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set 

CONFIG_AGP=m 

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set 

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m 

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set 

CONFIG_DRM=y 

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set 

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set 

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set 

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set 

# 

# I2C support 

# 

CONFIG_I2C=m 

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set 

# 

# I2C Algorithms 

# 

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m 

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set 

# 

# I2C Hardware Bus support 

# 

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set 

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m 

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set 

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set 

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m 

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set 

# 

# Hardware Sensors Chip support 

# 

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set 

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set 

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set 

# 

# Other I2C Chip support 

# 

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set 

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set 

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set 

# 

# Misc devices 

# 

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set 

# 

# Multimedia devices 

# 

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m 

# 

# Video For Linux 

# 

# 

# Video Adapters 

# 

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set 

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set 

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set 

# 

# Radio Adapters 

# 

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set 

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set 

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set 

# 

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices 

# 

# CONFIG_DVB is not set 

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m 

CONFIG_VIDEO_BUF=m 

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m 

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m 

# 

# Graphics support 

# 

CONFIG_FB=y 

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set 

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y 

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y 

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set 

# 

# Console display driver support 

# 

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set 

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y 

CONFIG_FONTS=y 

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y 

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y 

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set 

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set 

# 

# Logo configuration 

# 

CONFIG_LOGO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y 

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y 

# 

# Bootsplash configuration 

# 

# 

# Speakup console speech 

# 

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set 

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none" 

# 

# Sound 

# 

CONFIG_SOUND=m 

# 

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture 

# 

CONFIG_SND=m 

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m 

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m 

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m 

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set 

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y 

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m 

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m 

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Generic devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m 

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m 

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set 

# 

# PCI devices 

# 

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m 

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set 

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m 

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP is not set 

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m 

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set 

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set 

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m 

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set 

# 

# ALSA USB devices 

# 

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# 

# Open Sound System 

# 

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set 

# 

# USB support 

# 

CONFIG_USB=m 

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous USB options 

# 

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y 

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set 

# 

# USB Host Controller Drivers 

# 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set 

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m 

# 

# USB Device Class drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set 

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m 

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set 

# 

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID) 

# 

CONFIG_USB_HID=m 

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y 

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set 

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y 

# 

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set 

# 

# USB Imaging devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set 

# 

# USB Multimedia devices 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set 

# 

# USB Network adaptors 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set 

# 

# USB port drivers 

# 

# 

# USB Serial Converter support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set 

# 

# USB Miscellaneous drivers 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set 

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set 

# 

# USB Gadget Support 

# 

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set 

# 

# File systems 

# 

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y 

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y 

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JBD=y 

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set 

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set 

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set 

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m 

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set 

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m 

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set 

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set 

CONFIG_ROMFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set 

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y 

# 

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=m 

CONFIG_JOLIET=y 

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y 

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=m 

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m 

# 

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m 

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m 

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m 

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Pseudo filesystems 

# 

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y 

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y 

CONFIG_SYSFS=y 

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y 

# CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT is not set 

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set 

CONFIG_TMPFS=y 

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set 

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set 

CONFIG_RAMFS=y 

# CONFIG_SUPERMOUNT is not set 

# 

# Miscellaneous filesystems 

# 

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set 

CONFIG_CRAMFS=y 

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set 

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set 

CONFIG_UFS_FS=m 

# CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE is not set 

# 

# Network File Systems 

# 

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y 

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set 

CONFIG_NFSD=y 

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y 

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set 

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set 

CONFIG_LOCKD=y 

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y 

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y 

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y 

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set 

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m 

# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set 

CONFIG_CIFS=m 

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set 

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set 

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set 

# 

# Partition Types 

# 

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y 

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set 

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set 

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set 

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y 

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set 

# CONFIG_NEC98_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set 

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set 

# 

# Native Language Support 

# 

CONFIG_NLS=y 

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15" 

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y 

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set 

----------

